# Win7 und Firefox: Browser bleibt ständig hängen



## Bastian83 (2. Januar 2012)

*Win7 und Firefox: Browser bleibt ständig hängen*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Vater nutzt einen Win7 Rechner mit Firefox, den ich auch schon auf Version 9 upgedatet habe. Dennoch tritt seit kurzem folgendes Problem auf und dies war auch schon bei Version 8 der Fall:
während des Surfens bleibt der Browser auf einmal hängen, man kann nichts mehr in ihm tun.

Windows als solches funktioniert aber noch, sowohl die Taskleiste, als auch der Taskmanager, über den man dann immer den Browser manuell beenden muss.

Habt Ihr eine Idee, woran das Problem liegen und wie man es lösen kann?
Eine eigene Idee wäre, den Browser einmal komplett zu deinstallieren und dann neu draufzuziehen, aber Ihr wisst das sicherlich besser.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Muetze (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Win7 und Firefox: Browser bleibt ständig hängen*

wie einfach zack und weg? oder passiert das bei irgendwelche flashanwendungen? oder ist es immer die gleiche seite?


----------



## 6erPasch (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Win7 und Firefox: Browser bleibt ständig hängen*

Hmm...
Schwer zu sagen woran das liegt. Kurz nach dem Release des FF9 gab es ein Update auf Version 9.0.1 --> Ist die aktuellste Version installiert?
Wenn Ja:
- Hängt sich FF zufällig auf oder nur bei bestimmten Seiten?
- Treten diese Hänger auch mit anderen Webbrowsern auf? (Probier mal den IE um sicher zu sein ob das Problem wirklich nur im FF auftritt)
- Hast du irgendwelche Plugins für FF die evtl. sich gegenseitig blockieren?
- Schon mal mit deaktivierten Virenscanner gesurft (nur auf eigene Gefahr!!!) --> evtl. blockiert der Virenscanner bestimmte Seiten
- wie schon von dir gesagt: Deinstallieren und neu drauf

Sooo mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein... Falls sich das Problem nicht lösen lässt solltest du einen anderen Webbrowser verwenden.

MfG

EDIT: Ich verwende auch FF (Version 9.0.1) und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme.


----------



## KaterTom (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Win7 und Firefox: Browser bleibt ständig hängen*

Ich tippe mal auf Java. Seit FF10 öffnet sich bei einem Java-Problem ein entsprechendes Hinweisfenster. Überprüfe mal unter Extras-Addons-Plugins, ob dein Java-Plugin noch aktuell ist. Die aktuelle Version ist die 1.6.0_30.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Win7 und Firefox: Browser bleibt ständig hängen*

Testweise mal die "Hardwarebeschleunigung" unter den Firefox Optionen abschalten! (Mein Fx ist auf Englisch, nicht wundern, auf Deutsch ist es kein Problem den Eintrag zu finden.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

